# 99 CENT BOOK SALE ON KINDLE



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

As my paperback sales outnumber my e-version by 20x I've put my 500-page-novel "Irretrievably Broken" on sale at 99 cents. (OUCH, 5 yrs of work--that hurts!) Well, I'll see if it works & it's now or never for you Kindle owners to get it on the cheap!

WHAT REVIEWERS SAY:
"Unforgettable stories touch and sometimes intermingle with each other. Their secrets - haunting, sometimes shocking, and unflinchingly honest - unfold in layers."
Mona L. Moloney, Western Washington

"(The character) Ruth takes us into an incredible and personal Holocaust story about her childhood in Germany . . . Nazi horrors told through the eyes of a child--and these are well-executed (no pun)--make me literally shudder. The author creates tension by revealing the horror in small doses . . . This is one creative mind at work."
Dennis Fleming, Author

"Ms. Fritz does a masterful job of interweaving the stories of the three main characters, and through Ruth's childhood memories, we witness a very personal and haunting view of Adolf Hitler's anti-Semitic policy in Germany . . . I recommend this book."
Jeffrey S. Hepple, Waco, TX

"Of all the books I've read over the years, Irretrievably Broken is one of the few that has made me really stop and think about my life, both past and present . . . This book has taught me that life is like a chain. Everyone we meet becomes a link in our chain. Some links may be weak, but the strong ones keep the chain from breaking. And as memories and secrets are shared with those strong links, they become even stronger . . . This is a wonderful book that I highly recommend."
Martha A. Cheves, Author

"Irma Fritz has taken all the frailties of the human spirit and woven them into a story that pulls the reader into the lives of Nora, Ruth, Bettina, Mary and others . . . They learn forgiveness of self and others - tolerance and the true meaning of loving- especially one's self . . .This is a five star book about the human spirit."
Yvonne Mason, Author

"What I loved about the book was that the storyline wasn't predictable. This family's journey across the United States, and the retelling of their history had me curious about their lives to the last page. The characters are fascinating, and the themes of the subplots worked very well together."
Alyce Reese, At Home With Books

"You must read this novel to truly understand the impact of what this amazing author has successfully written . . . This is a book that reminds us that forgiveness does not come easily and without a price. It is truly about a family that finds understanding and each other as result of their shared lives and experiences . . . I give this book FIVE GOLDEN STARS"
Fran Lewis: Reviewer

Irma
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMDDZ4

PS:Sounds like a war zone where I live & Red, our cat, is under the bed. How is the noise level where you are?
Happy Fourth!


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Sorry, 
here's a better link to "Irretrievably Broken."
Irma


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll check it out!  Thanks...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I will be checking it out too  Also welcome to KindleBoards.

edited to say I decided to buy the book,and I look forward to reading it


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Just downloaded. Welcome to Kindle Boards.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I just picked it up too.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Irma!  I just bought your book and look forward to reading it.  I had heard that one of the characters might have been patterned after a relative of yours??  
    Welcome to KB..... we're happy to have you with us!!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Irma.  Just ordered the book too.  Sounds like something very worth reading.  Hope you make lots of money from our Kindle readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Irma:

Congratulations on achieving the overall #1 Kindlebook position with *Irretreivably Broken*. You and I know this was not an overnight happening, but what an achievement, especially when the buzz catches on.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

It sound good, I just ordered it. Thanks
Kdawna


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Just downloaded!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Double grin for a BIG BIG THANKS to all of you from the bottom of my heart for purchasing Irretrievably Broken. My numbers are just starting to slip down again, but having been #1 felt great & I couldn't have done it without you!!! I'll be on vacation & going "unplugged" for some real R&R. I'll miss you all, but will return refreshed after hiking, biking, swimming & great dining out at Whistler. 
--Irma
http://www.amazon.com/IRRETRIEVABLY-BROKEN/dp/B001ACU33Q/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&qid=1237569104&sr=8-1


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!  I just bought it.  It looks VERY interesting!


----------



## hunsakermountain (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought it too.  Thanks!  And for you to file away...  I probably would not have purchased thok otherwise.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Picked it up too!!  Good Luck


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW!  I started this book last night and it is EXTREMELY well-written!  I'm already wrapped up in it.  Thank you so much for an affordable good book!  I've paid full price for a lot of crap this summer so this must be my reward!!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I finished this book a few days ago, I could not put it down except for the times when I just wanted to let it "sink in".  This is one of the best books that I have read in years, I thank you for posting here, Ms. Fritz.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well after an hour of but first let me do this and then that, I finally one clicked your book as it looks quite interesting.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought your book. I put it on my to read list.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Well, I've come down from the mountain (Whistler) & am back with feet squarely planted again on terra firma (sea level South Seattle). One reader told me I never was #1. It sure looked that way if only for an hour or so! Now my Kindle sales have slipped to #8, #10 & #40 in some categories. Am I whining? No way! I am so grateful to every single one of you who has purchased & read my book or put it in their tbr pile! I've written this book for you, not for me. Thanks a million! If you liked my novel, perhaps you'll consider writing a review on amazon. If that's not your thing, no pressure! Let me see if I can figure out how to share some vacation photos with you. Unlike my protagonist Nora Adler, there are days when I have a hard time with technology.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read the reviews and 1-clicked.  My TBR list is getting longer!


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Carol, 
I'm just about melted here today.  It's so hot at our house.  Western WA gets such few heatwaves that we usually don't need A/C. 
Don't you just love that 1-click!  Thank goodness for 99centers & freebees or I'd be in the poorhouse!  And, a very BIG thanks for buying Irretrievably Broken.  Keep in touch!


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

WHOOHOO there must be many of you who joined in the 99 cent Kindle sale without posting. Thanks to all who bought Irretrievably Broken! Just checked my sales rankings & see that you brought my book up to #1 in Native Lit, #3 in First Nations, #3 in Canada & #3 in African Canadian. Figures change hourly & they might be down again (OR UP!!!!) soon. As my novel is a multi-faceted one, it's interesting what readers pick from it. 
Re Native Lit, 1st Nations & Canada, let me give a snippet from the Prologue:
"NORA SLEPT. She slept and dreamed she was back again, at the cabin in the Canadian wilderness in the northern part of the province the Cree Indians had named Swiftly Flowing River. There was no swiftly flowing river where she and Max had built their home of birch logs. Not during the summer of that year. There were brooks and bogs, and a lake so clear they could see the fish swim in it: pike, sturgeon, bass, whitefish, perch, and trout; and the sand along the lakeshore was the color of gold. The woods that sheltered the cabin were filled with white and black spruces, balsam fir and poplars, trembling aspens and speckled alder, a great abundance of jack pines and, rising above the others--graceful and dramatic--a pure stand of trees she called paper birches after the use her ancestors had made of it, but Max, whose people had traversed the thousands of lakes and swiftly flowing rivers, had called them canoe birches."

It's hotter than blue blazes in the Seattle area. How are things in your corner of the world? Stay cool!][url][/url]


----------

